# Ppeاتمنى مساعدتي لتحظير برزنتيشن عن



## مهندسة اماراتية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني مهندسين اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في تحظير اور برزنتيشن سوف اقوم بشرحه امام جميع المهندسين 

ارغب في جمع معلومات مفيدة ومختصره مع صور توضيحيه وفيديوهات تبين مخاطر عدم ارتداء ppe

للعلم اني اعمل في اداره الطرق والبنيه التحتيه 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخت العزيزة اهلا بيكى هدية بيزنتيشن عنppeعلى بحث ppe [email protected]كنانة اون لاين


----------

